# Encrypted root, geli password at boot; enter key never released



## tcn (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed a base system on an encrypted root drive. The whole device is under geli. I boot from a flash device and get prompted for a password.

Everything works well; I enter the password and I get acces to my drive and boot process starts BUT there seems to be a problem with the keyboard. The enter key stays in the buffer and everything is scrolling.

I tried this using the install image on a stick and booted with geli active. I get the sysinstall menu and it keeps switching from main menu to the info menu (first item on the main menu).

I am booting using a USB keyboard. I tried to disable atkbd and it did not solve my issue. Disconnecting the USB keyboard does not solve the problem.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

tcn


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you need to file a bug report.


----------



## tcn (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do that.

tcn.


----------

